
Fox News: Germany gets "a lot more sun than we do." - sdoering
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/02/07/fox_news_expert_on_solar_energy_germany_gets_a_lot_more_sun_than_we_do_video.html
======
zippo
How anyone can watch Fox and trust anything they report is mind boggling. Not
suggesting other news outlets are not bad but stuff like this make Fox look
more like a satire. Maybe its time for the emergence of a new news
organization that does actually do investigative reporting.

------
sdoering
Being a German, that so made my day. It really did, seldom was a time, were I
could laugh that much.

